# An Interesting Look At Silver



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I am not a silver "bug" and hardly a "stacker". I put together what I can when I can. I pay as little over spot as I can and I watch for dips in the prices. I went back and looked at the historicals tonight for some odd reason.

Can anyone tell me exactly what the hell was going on in April of 2011? Was that the flash crash? Silver was $47 per troy ounce and that's a homerun based on current prices.

What gives here ladies and gentlemen and all other creatures of the like?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Who knows? The silver market is heavily manipulated.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr. Denton is correct. Silver is a heavily manipulated market. When comrade commie soros decides to make another 20-50 million dollars he'll push the silver market one way or another. Georgie isn't the only one in that game; chicoms play it, even Mexico played it a while back and so do many other entities from Goldman Sachs to mother Russia. I recently lost almost all of my metals; stupid me for putting most of them in one place and not protecting it as I should. I'm still reeling from the loss. Insurance also only covers a small portion of the value of metals and collectibles with out a special rider. I will be spending on silver again soon; I feel so ill prepared with out the pre 64's I had at my ready and the silver ounces I collected.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

A lot of nations who don't have a bona fide fiat currency like the US (granted everyone should be Fiat - who TF uses gold standard anymore) is heavily vested in precious metals especially silver, a lot of it is a societal/social thing as well - a bunch of silver bars = wealth. I know this to be true in the Gulf Nations - Saudis, Emeratis and Qataris LOVE turning their cash or assets into precious metals. You add to that a lot of people who believe they need to have 5-10% of their portfolios be a precious metal, and billionaires who need assets hidden/diversified will dump into precious metals - there are a lot of people with metals, but only a few nations/shell corps hold the majority and can sway the market by dumping/buying up at any time.

Global markets always seem to take major hits like that - anytime a gov't gets in trouble, I'd watch commodities and futures ahead of the actual Brexit referendum too. Same for when France and Germany become a Caliphate. The financial and economic crisis - a chronological overview - April 2011 - European Commission

As far as April 2011 I could tell you too much - some terrorist events, some british "royalty" got married...April 2011 Current Events: World News.

EU banking crisis stuff: The financial and economic crisis - a chronological overview - April 2011 - European Commission


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> ...Can anyone tell me exactly what the hell was going on in April of 2011? Was that the flash crash? Silver was $47 per troy ounce and that's a homerun based on current prices.
> View attachment 23050


It's just normal behavoir for almost any market. The price spikes, then dives and recovers. The professed 'reason' isn't really important. Some economist called it the "Madness of crowds."


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly what the hell was going on in April of 2011? Was that the flash crash? Silver was $47 per troy ounce and that's a homerun based on current prices.
> View attachment 23050


It was a bubble. Look at the chart for the Dutch tulip bubble back in 1637. Tulip bulbs went from about $1 to $60 per bulb in a 3 year period before crashing to about 25 cents each in just a few months. The Dutch "Tulip Mania" Bubble (aka "Tulipomania") |

Back before the Great Depression of 1929 a famous investor (I forget his name) pulled all of his money out of stocks about 4 months before the market crashed. When asked about this seemingly stupid move he said that when even the shop keepers and house wives were talking about stocks and how they should invest because stocks were doing so great he knew a bubble was forming and it was time to get out of the market.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Recently it simply goes up or down based on what the FED said, didn't say, implied, hinted at, etc....


----------



## imranhossain (Oct 8, 2016)

Found this on FBK site 'silver surfers' an interesting site worth a look ☺
Where was your local Woolies? What do you miss most about not being able to shop there anymore?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

imranhossain said:


> Found this on FBK site 'silver surfers' an interesting site worth a look ☺
> Where was your local Woolies? What do you miss most about not being able to shop there anymore?


I don't kiss and share Woolies. Are you by any chance a stacker?


----------

